# Wright's Critical Realism



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 4, 2006)

Plug time. James Cassidy is critical of Wright´s "œCritical Realism" approach to scripture in "œCritical Realism and the Relation of Redemptive Act to Revelatory Word" in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ v. 2 (2006) due out at the end of June., pp 79-89 (about an 8,300 word article). http://www.cpjournal.com
If you are at one of the June Presbyterian General Assembly or Synod meetings (PCA, OPC, RPCNA, ARP, RPCGA) you may see a special offer card floating around; grab one for a great two issue offer price good only from that card (even lower price than offered currently at the website for both the 2005 and 2006 issues).
Cassidy begins his article thus:


> The current debate over the New Perspective on Paul (NPP) with reference to the doctrine of justification has focused largely upon particular, and at times isolated doctrinal formulations. So much so, in fact, that its adherents´ presuppositions have been all but overlooked. In other words, we would do well to ask the question: what is the posture of the advocates of the NPP when they approach the text of Scripture? What is their foundational assumption with reference to the authority of the Bible and the interpreter´s relation, responsibility, and response to it?
> In particular we will look at N.T. Wright´s approach to interpreting Scripture and his presuppositions with reference to the Bible. Wright is, among the major proponents of the NPP, the most prolific in his writing and also the most popular in the church. This does not mean, of course, that his presuppositions about the text of Scripture and how to approach it are the same as the other advocates. But he is, out of all the NPP proponents, the scholar with whom we must reckon.
> WRIGHT´S CRITICAL REALISM
> In the first volume of his aggressive program for a New Testament theology,1 Wright sets forth his proposal for how the historian should approach the text of Scripture. This approach is dubbed by him as "œcritical realism."2 "¦


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 4, 2006)

For those of us already suckered into buying last year's issue at last year's price, and this year's issue at this year's price, do we get so much as a Crackerjack prize along with our issue?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 4, 2006)

Suckered? Isn't it a prize enough to know that your support helps ensure an issue next year? Besides, the 2006 is not really on sale, we are simply cut rating the 2005 (like they do last year's car models  ). Actually the 2006 is already a deal at the regular subscription price as we expanded it by 72 pages without upping the rate!

[Edited on 6-4-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 4, 2006)

Just knowing mine will be scotch-guarded and personally gift-wrapped by Chris makes the wait all worth while. That's what you get when you pay the premium for the "collector's edition." Glossy paper, candid pics of your favorite Confessional Presbyterian celebrities, plus a select invitation to the "member's only" private party (pipes, cigars, alchohol), with special guest John L. Girardeau.

What, you didn't know? ... oops, spilled the beans!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 4, 2006)

Sure... I will say I sprung for individual shrinkwrap this year; I got tired of wrapping each 2005 issue that went out in plastic!. And actually, I'm sure Girardeau is otherwise happily engaged.


----------

